# Time for ourselves



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I was listening to Mike's general relaxation CD last night and he said a good thing. This is the first time I have listened to an audio in quite a while and instantly when I heard his voice I was calm an inner calm and I really didn't realize how tense I was even though I do self hypno now twice a day, this was a bit different and all my muslces melted.







"Taking time out for yourself is not selfishness its self preservation."I fixed that thanks BQ.







This is an important statement and I thought I should post it!







Mike your the best, man you really are.







Thanks for all you do and have personally done for me in helping me in understanding IBS and learning to manage it, I am forever in your debt. I just wanted to say that.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

(He meant "selfishness" but I gave him points for trying....







)Ditto on the rest of what he said about Mike though.







BQ


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi Shawn / BQMany thanks for your comments - if I could figure out how to do a bashful smilie I would.thank you







Best RegardsMike


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

I agree I have been helped immensley by the tapes. Its so wonderful to feel normal again somedays. Thanks Mike.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Okay, why is it important to take time for ourselves? Lets take it a little further I think it will help all of us.


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi Jane,thanks for your comments







Eric, It will be interesting to see as this develops. Best RegardsMikeIBS Audio Program 100 ( Mikes Tapes+CD's)


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Me too Mike.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Sorry, I'll stop editing your posts really soon, I promise







.Why is it important to take time for ourselves???How else do I know, uh how to say this? How else do I know, what I know? How else can I listen to the voice within? How else can I be grateful if I don't take the time to absorb the gifts I'm given? How else can I rejuvenate my soul so I'm energized & revived to jump back into living life to it's fullest, on it's terms?There must be time for quiet for me. There must be windows of time for reflection. That is how I take care of me..self-caring not selfishness. How can I be the best I am to be without giving myself the gift of quiet, reflective & peace-filled time? I doubt I could be me without it. I know I couldn't be a good wife or Mom, nope not unless I take care of me first. Whether listening to one of Mike's tapes, or some soothing music or just nothing, I can get me refreshed & healed from all that life demands. For me, it isn't always the amount of time, but the quality of it. Sometimes it is difficult to put the brakes on and just stop & be still, inside & out. (I can be such a busy butt sometimes) But the harder it seems to just be still, the more I know I need that time. So I must make it a priority. It helps me to think of the old Austrian Christmas Carol:_Still, still, still,One can hear the falling snow,For all is hushed,The world is sleeping,Holy Star its vigil keeping,Still, still, still,One can hear the falling snow._I must be still enough so that I can hear the whispers of my soul. BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

BQ said everything I was going to say, didn'tchya, BQ????? But you did, really!!!! Hey, I have no shame: today's my birthday...I posted it on the meeting place. And that poem you included is great, BQ....how about this one?Hush hush, be still my heart,only then do I begin to startthat dialogue with self and soul, to know what's true and what is whole...But my heart won't be still, it calls my name,for soul and heart,they are the same........ m.u.b.m**(made up by me....really.... ~ Marilyn


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

That was a lovely poem Marilyn, thanks for sharing that, Birthday Girl! I thought I had missed it, but today is YOUR day, so pull open the bow and lift the lid on the box.....Enjoy!







BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Both you guys wrote some nice things.M, that was a really nice poem.







How bout to "recharge the batteries."







I will post more here as well as this is really important.Good posts


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Taking time out to recharge your batteries.... well, so many people think that means "doing" something just for you...like going out on the town, or shopping spree, or vacation, even if a mini one. All those things are valid, and should be done. But many people find that this will NOT recharge your batteries. Taking time for you is not just about doing something for yourself alone, it is about getting in touch with your inner self. Most people are afraid to do this. Because they are so used to the hustle and bustle of life, they squelch down the little voice of yearning they feel in their heart, and fill it with substitution for what you really need. Reflection is a part of self-preservation. My friends and I find it in nature and simplicity; looking at the stars, walking by the lake, and trying to quiet the mind for thoughts of work and "should dos" to something bigger and greater. Many will not understand this; many will. I could go deeper here, but this should suffice. I'll not quote articles, or authorities, because eveyone is free to do that on their own. Be well!


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

. . . because we are so pushed, at least in the U.S., to be doing something--dragging out kids to sports they don't want to be in; joining a spa to "work out," being the perfect parent (bake cookies, lead a scout troop, SELL cookies, for gosh sake, joining a reading group, taking classes.) You feel like a slug if you're not running all the time, particularly in the "Mommy mini-van" role (I own a sedan, thank you).Guilt, guilt, guilt. MaryBob takes riding lessons, little Tyrone is in soccer, Adolpho takes piano. If my daughter only has one activity, I feel guilty.I too, stop, and DO NOTHING!


----------

